# Forum!! finally, meet Pheonix!!



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here he is! I got him I got him. Icouldn't wait to jump on the computer and tell you all about him! So I got to the store not knowing what i would come back with, just hoping to see someone I instantly liked. I looked a bit, looked for health, activity, color, and cuteness! lol. I saw all the ones in the cups, and suprise, all the healthy ones were in the back. I really liked this one red one who had really bad torn fins, they seemed shredded on top.  Then I saw the one in the display case (They had a 1 gal up top with a tiny fake plant and gravel) He was swimming all over the place, and didn't stop looking at me. He was following my finger and such and just fell in love! 

So i asked the lady if I could have him, because he was in the display. she said they really didn't want to move him because it would be hard. i smiled and acted all sweet and convinced her saying, 'but i really like him'and then i pointed out that he has a bubblenest. she said 'well that's probably because his tank is really dirty'. (wow, that's dumb of her) they didn't have a net small enough to get him outta there and then i wondered how they cleaned the tank till i noticed how cloudy the water was. it smelled really bad too by the way she was acting. she was being all uber drama about how bad it smelled and how horrible an experience it was for her to deal with this fish. 

she poured him into a little container and got more water, then poured him into the baggy. i felt so bad for him as he was swimming against the current trying to stay put, but i knew he would be fine in a little bit. she was handling the bag horribly, and askedme if i had food to feed him, saying that they feed him the pellets so thats what i better do, lol. yea....

So enough talking, here's my baby boy, Pheonix!
http://s863.photobucket.com/albums/ab197/rmb_5050/?action=view&current=closeupofpheonix.jpg
and his tank,
http://s863.photobucket.com/albums/ab197/rmb_5050/?action=view&current=tank.jpg
sorry for the poor quality, my camera is broken and we haven't gotten a new one yet. I will try to get better ones up soon. in his tank picture you can see him floating in the bag, while he adjusts to the temp to be safe. i can take him out now, as it took me like 20min to type this!:shock: lol. i have 4 plants now, i bought a red and green accent to match his color, and i will add the accent rocks soon, after he gets settled. maybe they'll be there for him in the next water change. you can see the rocks im gonna add in front of the tank. 

ok, ending my novel now, lol!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooh he is beautiful!! Congrats!!! He has such a niiiice tank. It's so exciting to get a new betta isn't it?! :-D


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

and even better when its your first lol! i'm alrady planning what decor i want for my second!

uh oh, i already caught the bug!


----------



## llonka (Jul 21, 2009)

lol!! congrats!! i hate that people who take care of the fish at the store don't even know what they are talking about but make it seem like they do. he sure is pretty! i thought about going to the pet store today, but i knew if i did i'd come home with a new baby. glad you finally got one


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks so much lol, i love him already.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

i let him outta the bag and he sure is active. he's still getting used to things so he was going slow at first but now is zooming around. he goes to the top too, and really loves his plants. if i make a sudden movement that's where he hides lol. he'll get used to me, especially when he realizes i am the provider of the pellets!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

All of mine have been shy for the first few days. But, My newest is already coming up to me for food! I'm happy for you.  I remember when I got my first betta...


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

yea and he follows his reflection but doesn't act agressive and hasn't flared, maybe he would do well with some tetras


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Very pretty! Congrats on finally bringing him home!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks neenjar!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Beautiful lil guy! I'm happy you finally got your 1st betta


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Here's some new pictures in my album. You can see them bigger if you click on them, so they're easier to see than photobucket lol.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

and i was wondering, how many days should i wait before i think of adding tankmates? i know they won't always work together but i don't want to stress him out, and he seems pretty docile. how many should i concider for the 5 gal that he's in. i was just gonna get some little ones


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm not sure if i want to add tankmates, he would be happier alone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He would be fine on his own. He's pretty!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks drama lol, i know you can't really see him too well, i had to take them on my phone, he is such a beautiful color though


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats. I just got my first Betta a few days ago too and I already have about 20 pics. in my camera - LOL.

And love the name Phoenix. Have fun with your new buddy.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea congrats!! looks like my boy megatron...i really like your tank. and your fishy is beautiful. does it happen to have any neon purple anywhere? my has some on the base of its fins.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> yea congrats!! looks like my boy megatron...i really like your tank. and your fishy is beautiful. does it happen to have any neon purple anywhere? my has some on the base of its fins.


 
lol, no neon purple, bet there is what you could call neon blue on his dorsal and back fin.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

oh, and i have a question. i know its not the right board, but i think he may have a little fin rot? the end of his back fin is all gray and dead looking. it folds in like a smile whenever he changes direction or moves. maybe??


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

now there's a teeny tiny rip in the middle. what should i do, it looks like dead skin.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

glad he got rescued


----------



## Ceruleanblue (Jan 2, 2014)

Please if you can don't bring up old threads just to post a comment. Also, if you noticed Pheonix is dead making it even less helpful. Thanks.


----------

